# QR25DE Engine Compatability Questions



## Danimmal (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey guys,
I have a 2006 Sentra SE-R Spec V, and I am looking to replace my motor in it. The motor in it currently is not the original motor, but taken out of a 2.5 Altima with currently over 185,000 KILOMETERS on it. It burns through over 2 engines worth of oil every 1500 KILOMETERS. Would cost less money to replace the engine than to keep the oil up. As well as overheating and turning red at the pipes from the heat within 2 minutes, but that's not a huge issue as it stays there and doesn't rise.
Couple questions:
1) Could a 2007+ ERA QR25DE motor work in a 2006 Spec V, and would it be better if so since it was an upgraded/improved engine? Or would it have to be from the era of the 5th generation Sentra SE-R? 
2) I am having a hard time finding a motor, JDM or not. If I can't find that motor, are there any other engines that could work in the car? The MODS wouldn't have to match up of course. Like any motor, from another Nissan, to any other car
3) Any other advice you can give for the car under the hood?

Thanks!
- Danimal


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The QR25DE engine was used in the 2002 - 2012 Sentra series. It was also used in the 2002 - present Altima series. So any one of those should work for you. Just *make sure* to use all the *external accessories* like the intake assembly, exhaust assembly, etc. from the old engine.


----------



## Danimmal (Feb 24, 2020)

Okay, perfect. I also read somewhere that the Frontier also had a QR25DE. Is this true? Or am I trippin'?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, you are correct. The QR25DE was introduced in 2004 with the D40 series; it's been used to the present.


----------



## Danimmal (Feb 24, 2020)

Okay. I am just looking at all options, because I want to make it right. It's my baby. Would there be any other engines that would fit with at least similar power to the 25DE engine? Or would the only other option be the VQ30/35 swap? Trying to research, but only finding random people asking non related questions on the internet. 
Also, I have had people tell me that the 2007 25DE would work like you said, but some have said that the mounting bolt pattern is different. Do you know? Or do they mean it will work when holes bored? 
- Danimal


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As far as I know the QR25DE block casting bolt hole locations has always been the same since the QR25DE was first introduced. Probably the best thing you can do is take measurements of your present engine bolt hole locations and compare them to the measurements of the new engine. 

The Sentra model was mechanically engineered to use a 4 cylinder engine only in all the generations to the present. To attempt to install a V6 into the engine space can be done. However it would involve a great deal of work and can prove to be expensive. Here's a web site that describes a project where a swap was done:






2004 Nissan Sentra V6 swap


2004 Nissan Sentra V6 swap




grassrootsmotorsports.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

All QR25DE engines are not the same! As far as the long block assembly, 2002-2006 Sentra and Altima were the same up to 09/2006, but the part number changes at 10/2006 and later. I know later models had two sensors at the top whereas earlier versions had one (I believe it was a cam sensor and variable timing sensor on the later engine, if not mistaken). The 2005-2008 Frontiers have a different part number, as well, as do 2009-current Frontiers. So, as to whether the later engine will bolt-in or not, it probably will. Whether it will work with your ECM and harness is a whole different story.


----------



## Danimmal (Feb 24, 2020)

How can I figure out if it will work with the ECM and harness or not?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A parts interchange manual or program (like most auto salvage yards have) would tell what engine applications would work for a specific vehicle. You should be safe with the long block from a 2002-2006 Altima and Sentra 2.5L engines; you may have to swap a manifold or manifold over from your original engine, depending on the emissions certification of the engines. Anything other than that could potentially turn into requiring a lot more work, such as swapping an ECM and engine harness, etc. You might want to find forums that are more specific to B15 Sentras or Spec V models where all they do is share information related to these cars. For example, I go to TheNissanPath.com and ClubFrontier.org when I want a site that has detailed information regarding my two R51 Pathfinders or my 2003 Frontier. NissanForums is a good site, but since it covers so many models, information when it comes to different year swaps between vehicles or performance mods may get a little thin in some areas.


----------



## Danimmal (Feb 24, 2020)

I just need the engine itself. I am transferring the intakes, exhaust (2.5 catback), etc. I just need a new converter, as it is clogged with oil and the engine is making noises and burning 2 engines worth of oil every 1500 KILOMETERS. I have searched for specific forums, just trying where I can.


----------

